# UK live white bait mail order?



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

any idea where one could purchase tiny fish in large quantities, live, and mail order int he uk?

paying 99p per fish is fine unless you want to throw them a handful of live food regularly....


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

No soz mate .... i think you will struggle to find anywhere that sells live white bait to be honest.. Good luck!!!


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Hiya mate i get 1kg bags of frozen wait bait from wharf aquatics near nottingham an my piranha's go mad for them!!
Just put them into a bowl an add boiling water to thaw then strain, Then the fish do the rest LOL

Tom from notts, not LONDON either LOL


----------



## WOODSY (Feb 26, 2005)

you could try the frozen packets of lance fish, i used to add boiling water to defrost them and my reds loved them. my elong doesn't go for them though he only notices food that starts to sink near straight away, it's wierd you can tell he knows its there (must get the smell) and goes all alert but can only see it if it starts to drop to the bottom. you can get the packets of frozen lance fish anywhere aquarium shop that sells frozen foods. hope that helps.

andy


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

My wait bait sink straight away after they've been in the boilin water for a few min's! But like you said my Rhom would't go for them but my pygo's love em!!


----------



## WOODSY (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah its the same with the lance fish, you put them in water and they stink. if you touch them with your fingers you need to wash your hands coz if you wipe your face you'll get a shock









andy


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Kebabman said:


> My wait bait sink straight away after they've been in the boilin water for a few min's! But like you said my Rhom would't go for them but my pygo's love em!!
> [snapback]926240[/snapback]​


My Pygo's and Rhom like the Lance fish I feed them ! I must be the lucky one.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Kebabman said:


> Hiya mate i get 1kg bags of frozen wait bait from wharf aquatics near nottingham an my piranha's go mad for them!!
> Just put them into a bowl an add boiling water to thaw then strain, Then the fish do the rest LOL
> 
> Tom from notts, not LONDON either LOL
> [snapback]926202[/snapback]​


Ah cool, I'm in northants so not too far away. how much for a kg? my dude doesnt seem interested in the white fish i drop in, maybe takes the odd nibble, but a headlesss tetra went in a shot!

think i need something more fish-looking

and whats lance fish, where would i find it? or is that another americanism for pizza


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

lancer fish should be in the freezer of most fish stores mate. 
i feed mine prawns and shrimp at the moment. feeders are now banned over here which means you cant go and get 20 fish for £2.00 anymore and you have to pay full wack!!!!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

tweekie said:


> lancer fish should be in the freezer of most fish stores mate.
> i feed mine prawns and shrimp at the moment. feeders are now banned over here which means you cant go and get 20 fish for £2.00 anymore and you have to pay full wack!!!!
> [snapback]927379[/snapback]​


frustrating... you can buy live locusts and rats etc... even baby pink mice frozen i saw today in my local bulk buy shop.

picked up some big freeze dried chunks of sea fish, offered as treats for cats or dogs but theyre nothing but 100% fish so will do just fine

got some freeze dried kril, shrimp and blocks of tubifex, together with some frozen blocks of small shrimp, should be cool for now

still cant find regular shrimp/prawns uncooked anywhere, just knig prawns for £24 per kilo








ive tried iceland, morrisons, tesco, asda, waitrose, to name a few

anyone?


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

I get 1kg bags from my local fish monger. He has to order them in direct as its a bit of a posh shop but he sells them to me for £2.25 per bag. You get several hundered in a bag.

I prefer to let mine defrost naturally as the P's really hit them when theres a bit of oil coming from them. Also this way 99% of them drift to the bottom but swirl around when caught up in the powerhead's current and this drives the P's crazy.

I have a small shoal of 10 4" Piraya at the moment and they eat over 40 in a sitting in usually 5 - 10 minutes flat.

Best P food!!!

Nickg


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

nickg said:


> I get 1kg bags from my local fish monger. He has to order them in direct as its a bit of a posh shop but he sells them to me for £2.25 per bag. You get several hundered in a bag.
> 
> I prefer to let mine defrost naturally as the P's really hit them when theres a bit of oil coming from them. Also this way 99% of them drift to the bottom but swirl around when caught up in the powerhead's current and this drives the P's crazy.
> 
> ...


hmm, i'll try the fishmongers, supermarkets dont do them, nor the bulk pet store i visited. fresh is best


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

in the UK its illegal to feed your piranhas with live fish, but you can buy whitebait from any fish market/ fish mongers


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

I get mine from my lfs and they are £4.95 for a 1kg of frozen and there's loads in a bag. I also tried all the supermacket but there fu*kin useless LOL

Tom


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

corbypete said:


> tweekie said:
> 
> 
> > lancer fish should be in the freezer of most fish stores mate.
> ...


You can get Raw King Prawns in the frozen food section at Tesco. Think they are £3.99 bag, mine have them a lot !!


----------

